# Monster Spec



## sman (Jul 16, 2012)

A friend of mine caught this one recently.  He came close to being a record.  33" long!!!


----------



## flingin1 (Jul 16, 2012)

whoa


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2012)

That is one mighty fine speckled trout!


----------



## germag (Jul 16, 2012)

Holy Smokes! That one is a gator for sure!


----------



## Kevin Farr (Jul 17, 2012)

gives new meaning to the term "gator trout"

I can hear Troy now,  choot 'em !! choot 'em Liz !!  LOL


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2012)

sman said:


> A friend of mine caught this one recently.  He came close to being a record.  33" long!!!






Dooooooooood !!!!!  I'd like to hear the details on that one !!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah, nice fish. You don't see them like that everyday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2012)

We used to catch some big ones wayyyy back in the day, but that is one of the nicest specs I've ever seen...beautiful!!!


----------



## atlapp (Jul 17, 2012)

Very nice fish!!


----------



## sman (Jul 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dooooooooood !!!!!  I'd like to hear the details on that one !!



I'll try and get em for ya.  He texted me a pic of two 26"ers he caught the same day.


----------



## letliloneswalk (Jul 17, 2012)

where were ya fishing   need exact location depth and lure  LOL


----------



## sman (Jul 17, 2012)

Chesapeak Bay.  2' of water.  Caught her on a live spot.  His biggest in 20 years.  He thought it was a rock bass til it came up.  He said that is when things got serious.  The fish had 16" of girth.  If she would've had eggs it would've been close.  Still a once in a lifetime fish.  Congratz Brooks!!!


----------



## Michael F Sights (Jul 17, 2012)

That is a real Gator!


----------



## Rob (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow !


----------



## trubluau (Jul 24, 2012)

That is a beast. My personal best is a 29" trout. My neighbor, who has caught a many a trout in his day swears that he lost one "at the boat" trying to net him that was a 36" trout. This was aboutr 8 years ago but he still swears by it. I didn't beleive I would ever see a speck over 33". Now I have.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## FSU Turtle (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice gator trout for sure. Congrats to your friend.


----------



## grouper throat (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice one for sure. I've never seen one over 30" and seen a bunch in the 26-28" range.


----------



## bird_dawg (Jul 25, 2012)

Stud!!!!


----------



## The Captain (Nov 15, 2012)

We used to catch them that size 40 years ago at the ship yard in Panama City , around the liberty ships.


----------

